

After Big Bet, Hedge Fund Pulls the Levers of Power - r0h1n
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/03/10/business/staking-1-billion-that-herbalife-will-fail-then-ackman-lobbying-to-bring-it-down.html

======
greenyoda
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7371848](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7371848)

